
How Facebook uses GitHub - theBashShell
https://github.com/customer-stories/facebook
======
antipaul
“Facebook was founded on open source,” said Michael Cheng, Associate General
Counsel

On first look, I didn’t expect a lawyer to be the one quoted.

On second look, yea makes sense!

